# question about RB vs sr20



## sileighty-180 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have searched the sight and haven't really got the answers I needed . I am looking for the pros and cons for doing both the sr20 swap and the Rb25 swap what the major differences besides the the ones in plain sight ( 4 vs 6 so on so forth ) mostly looking for drive ability and upgrade aibility. Price I know. I really want to get a good feel for the good and bad about both engines before I decide to swap.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

I don't think you looked very good it was not goin to be in the first page.

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79210&highlight=rb+sr
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=73985&highlight=rb+sr
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69910&highlight=rb+sr
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=66647&highlight=rb+sr
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=53901&highlight=rb+sr

here's the sr kat comparison if you want to go that route also

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=15061&highlight=rb+sr

here's a ka ca
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62636&highlight=rb+sr
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55748&highlight=rb+sr

next time use what I used a button up top that says search


----------

